
Little girl will die if she falls asleep - marne
https://www.facebook.com/specialbooksbyspecialkids/videos/765624226872893/
======
karimdag
If you want to get more people involved help, post it also on reddit

~~~
kstrauser
Specifically, /r/nosleep would probably go nuts with this both ironically
(with her problem being like something you might actually read on the sub) and
directly (as something to throw impromptu fundraisers for).

A link to the subreddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep](https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep)

